# CCRPC Sermon - Abram's Deceit Genesis 12:10-20



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 30, 2006)

*CCRPC Sermon - Abram\'s Deceit Genesis 12:10-20*

How we often act so much like father Abram.

http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm
July 30, 2006
The Deceit of Abram and God's Grace, Genesis 12:10-20, 
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon

[Edited on 7-30-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 30, 2006)

Dear Dr. McMahon,

Good sermon. I especially needed to hear the point you made about no example of repeated sin found in God's elect in the Bible.

It is also my prayer that the two families were much encouraged and comforted by what they heard today.

Thank you for encouraging us to listen.

Respectfully,
_Jay_


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 31, 2006)

what do you mean about repeated sin? 

do you mean that we dont ever sin the same thing if we are elect?

I ask only because Im to tired to hear it all right now.


----------

